

Tell HN: Need some FourSquare Users for my app, Sharedsquare - dannyr
http://www.sharedsquare.com

======
dannyr
<http://www.sharedsquare.com>

My app matches you with other FourSquare users who have been to at least 2
venues as you did. It also tracks those users who were in the venue in the
same day you were there.

You won't find matches right now since I don't have any users but come back in
a day or two after registering to see if you have matches.

~~~
mikeyur
I haven't signed up yet to see if you have this - but maybe you should email
users every X days/weeks of new matches.

Maybe let them set the frequency (/opt out) but default to a week?

------
mikeytown2
I had no idea what FourSquare was till I looked it up; looks pretty cool
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foursquare_%28service%29>

------
catweasel
<http://sharedsquare.com> works, but your www subdomain isn't configured.

~~~
EGF
Cannot view either address yet - will check back later

------
arnorhs
"Firefox cannot find the server at www.sharedsquare.com"

